# NREMT P work in the Middle East



## Flyhi (Mar 6, 2012)

HI All,

I am in a bit of a quandry and looking for some solid advice from the EMS Life cloud:rofl:

I have been in EMS for 4 years now. I am an Irish Paramedic, HPC registered UK Paramedic but I trained in the USA and worked for a few months in Miami as a NREMT P. All that is wonderful but when I returned home in Aug of last year I realised that the advanced protocols that NREMT P providers are allowed to give in the States is no where near the protocols we have in Ireland. Now in defence of our little EMS system it has only had Advanved Paramedics here for 10 years or so. 

That being said I am now in a position where I have a decision to make. I either stay here and deskill or I look abroad and try and get some work in the Middel east or similar. I'm just about to sit my CCP & Flight P in May so hopefully this will add another feather to my bow. (If I pass that is !!)

I have looked at the UK and it's an option but I was really looking at the Middle East. I am afcinated by the fact that you as a ALS provider could be involved with a EMS system that is devloping. Maybe I am being silly and it would be no different over there. And this is where all you guys come in ??

Any advice on what it's like, where is best in the M.E to get a start. I am ex militray and have TEMS to tag onto the NREMT P so I will consider anywhere once its solid advice I get.

Thanks all


----------



## Yurong (Mar 7, 2012)

If you want to get really involved in the development of a new EMS system you could look at EMS education. I'm in Riyadh Saudi Arabia teaching at a private 4 year college that offers a B.S. in EMS. If your interested Send me a PM with your email and We can talk.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 7, 2012)

my company is hiring right now in Abu Dhabi UAE. I posted on the employment section of the forum a while back. We accept U.S. and Irish Paramedics. Other than that SRCA in Saudi is hiring, Qatar is hiring flight guys with critical care exp. I am not sure whats available on military contracts right now, but I am sure someone else can fill you in on that


----------



## Flyhi (Mar 7, 2012)

HI Guy's,

Thanks for the response. I have just sent you both a PM to see if I can get in touch with you. The biggest issue I have found is that a lot of the recruitment for the M.E is through agencies. 

No main issue with them except that a lot of them will only take US citizens. I tried to explain that I am US NREMT P qualified but once they see the Irish citizen they simply say No thanks. Now I know it's not an Irish citizen issue but either way I can not get through to anyone who actually knows what thay are talking about re Pre Hospital Qualifictaions and experience. It has all been HR point of contact so far. Hence I have been banging on the door for 6 months now.

Lucky I'm bald or I'd have my hair pulled out :rofl:

Any further advice is more than welcome.

Cheers


----------



## dtrojan07 (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you tried the SRCA in Riyadh? If you want a awsome experiance that system is great. You will see more stuff in a week than you will see in a year in most other systems. Shultz and I work together and if he didnt tell you we have 2 of your Irish ladds working with us and both also have US NREMT-P.
Although the issue is that  the US National Registry is well known for what it can do world wide other countries systems are not. Meaning its hard for the countries to compare apples to apples if they dont do their homework. We have compared many system through out the world to compare apple to apples when looking at medics. example the JRCALC guidelines from Europe are what we use here in the UAE Yet the training and testing is NREMT based.
Hope this helps more than confuses you..PM me if you want more details


Flyhi said:


> HI Guy's,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have just sent you both a PM to see if I can get in touch with you. The biggest issue I have found is that a lot of the recruitment for the M.E is through agencies.
> 
> ...


----------

